# About time i post some pictures of my baby 34 :)



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok so i've been a member on here for a couple of years now but have never uploaded any pictures of my pride and joy R34. I would post a build thread but to be honest i don't have the time to find my old pictures saved on sd cards scattered about the place so i'll keep it short and sweet.
It's been stroked to a 2.8 running HKS GT-SS turbo's making 502 hp at the hubs (570bhp approx at the fly) with 440 lbs of torque. So it's quite tame in comparison to most GTR's on here but it's good enough for me... at the moment lol.
It also has the Nismo Z-Tune bodykit excluding the bonnet, not just because of it's crazy price but the fact that i quite like the subtle looks of the standard V-Spec II bonnet... This isn't a V-Spec II by the way just an ordinary V-Spec.
Anyway i thought i'd upload these to try and introduce myself again for the second time and show you my baby :wavey:


















































































Hope you like the pictures  and sorry for the huuuge images, at least you can see the orange peel lol.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mate that's a lovely car :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Now that IS a spicy meatball!


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome looking ride.
Close to perfection.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you people!


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

That 34 is perfect.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice chap, I want one of those bonnets too! Much more subtle.:thumbsup:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

lovely ride man, really love the blacked out theme!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

V nice indeed!!!

Bob


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Lovely car and a few arty shots too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks again for your kind words... @Clive - Courtesy of my friend, he's a bit arty-farty to be honest lol.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

andyc said:


> That 34 is perfect.



Thank you sir


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That's a stunner. I think I saw this last time I was at Abbey and had a good snoop around it


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks amazing


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Love the car, engine bay is superb. Everything is fairly subtle nothing OTT. Really nice overall car, one of the best example on GTROC in my opinion.

Where were the pics taken with the aircraft in the backgroun? Was it Bournemouth as thats a Buccaneer in the background?

James


----------



## joe200 (Mar 6, 2010)

That's one of the nicest r34 I have seen, I'm so jealous lol

awesome!


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm an r33 die hard but that is one of the nicest skylines I have seen out of all of them! Definitely my new favourite r34! Perfect.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

A very nice 34GTR. 

Engine bay looks smart too. The RIPs parts are a great touch! And I have to agree on the mad price of the Z Tune bonnet!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

That is a beauty:thumbsup:



Terje.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Jags said:


> That's a stunner. I think I saw this last time I was at Abbey and had a good snoop around it


Thanks, they were getting it sprayed up for me amongst a few other little bits and pieces.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Min-e said:


> Love the car, engine bay is superb. Everything is fairly subtle nothing OTT. Really nice overall car, one of the best example on GTROC in my opinion.
> 
> Where were the pics taken with the aircraft in the backgroun? Was it Bournemouth as thats a Buccaneer in the background?
> 
> James


Some very kind words there thank you ! But I think Matty32's is a lot nicer but considering I started from scratch I havnt done a bad job.
Yes that is Bournemouth airport, well the round the back of it anyway. Would have been great to actually get on the actual grounds but I would have been dodging planes left right and centre.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Min-e said:


> Love the car, engine bay is superb. Everything is fairly subtle nothing OTT. Really nice overall car, one of the best example on GTROC in my opinion.
> 
> Where were the pics taken with the aircraft in the backgroun? Was it Bournemouth as thats a Buccaneer in the background?
> 
> James


So are you in the Aviation industry or something? I wouldn't have known what aircraft it was. My dad would love it being an airline engineer . Thanks again anyway!


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

perfection @[email protected]


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow thanks guys, wasn't expecting this much attention! It's nice to hear it from other Skyline fans as I'm the only Skyline owner/lover out of my mates. They're die hard Scooby fanatics ... Once I've spruced up the engine bay I'll add a few more, cheers!


----------



## TheMinel (Jun 12, 2011)

tasty!!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks beautiful - Well done!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Great looking skyline


----------



## joe200 (Mar 6, 2010)

mate this car is so gorggeous, if you ever sell it i just wish at the time i can afford it lol

or if i ever get a r34 gtr i want it to look as close to this as possible


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good to see the kit all on


----------



## Berry (Apr 14, 2008)

Think it's been said before.....perfection for a R34!

Well done chap :thumbsup:


----------



## SkylinePAP (Sep 12, 2009)

If I could have a 34, I would like it LIKE THAT. Murdered Out. Very niiiiiiiice. Thumbs up!


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> So are you in the Aviation industry or something? I wouldn't have known what aircraft it was. My dad would love it being an airline engineer . Thanks again anyway!


Far from it, I actual work for Jaguar Cars. I'm just a massive fan of anything with an engine, that is pretty quick, or is engineering orientated. I spotted the European Aviation Aircharter (EAL) livery in the background which operated out of Bournemouth and was owned by Paul Stoddart who used to be the former owner of the F1 Minardi team. So I put two and two together and figured that's where it probably was, nice location for a few shots :thumbsup:

I think you've done a great job with the car, love the crackle finish covers too; I want to do this with mine. Top job!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

stunner


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

stunning car buddy. nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Lovely car everything looks right on it:thumbsup:


----------



## kennet (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking R34 :chuckle:
sooo jealous :shy:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

good looking R34


----------



## jonnydrum (Oct 11, 2011)

Brand new guy on here and while I haven't got my GT-R yet, if a not too distant dream appears, I'd want this one soooooo bad!!

Ace machine!


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

Pure sex


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## John Mathewson (Jun 21, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## Sinbad (Nov 20, 2010)

Tastefully modified


----------



## weskereric (Jan 24, 2009)

it looks perfect in black


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

niiice 

tempted by some Z-tune wings myself


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys... Here's a recent snap from my friend's wedding . Thought it looked pretty cool


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Stunning:thumbsup:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome looking car, the fastest & best wedding car ever. Bet she was still late lol


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

hi mate

all i can say this car is stunning, has to be one of the best r34 gtr i have seen. everythong is just perfect , when i see a r34v as good as this i would take one over a r35 any day ! guessing i think this would be worth more than some r35s anyway and the prices of these are going nuts!


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

euroexports said:


> hi mate
> 
> all i can say this car is stunning, has to be one of the best r34 gtr i have seen. everythong is just perfect , when i see a r34v as good as this i would take one over a r35 any day ! guessing i think this would be worth more than some r35s anyway and the prices of these are going nuts!


 Thank you very much for your kind words :thumbsup:
They are definately holding their value very well, and am sure they always will. Looks wise i'm with you i think the 34, even though it's quite old still looks alot nicer than the 35... But i'd still like to drive a 35 one day just to feel how evolution has altered the GTR. Cheers!


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys... Here's a recent snap from my friend's wedding . Thought it looked pretty cool


Evil:thumbsup:


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

bobwoolmer said:


> Evil:thumbsup:


Couldn't agree any more mat looks stunning


----------

